# how to access Hawaii public records to see deeds?



## scrapngen (Mar 6, 2011)

I know someone posted a link on TUG within the last several months that took you to a place where you could put in your name to see what titles were listed...

I've tried to search for it using a combination of words like "county, deeds, title, etc", but can't seem to find the link....
I've also tried using search engines to get me to the county site, but can't figure out how to access the right information from the database.... 

HELP?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 6, 2011)

I think this is the one you want:  https://boc.ehawaii.gov/docsearch/nameSearch.html?ignoreText=true

Dave


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes, that's the one!

Thanks so much, Dave!!


----------



## ouaifer (Mar 6, 2011)

_I use this one for Kaua'i.  You can change the county, and pick up all._


----------



## DonM (Mar 6, 2011)

*Deed wrong?*

Just for the heck of it I wanted to see if the link worked, and lo and behold my name etc all came back correct, maybe.

_"Under notes"_ it appears to list the unit number I was assigned- then several letters and numbers- then a fraction 1/102 INT

I'm thinking that means an every other year interest?

I've owned it since 1998 and have been getting (and paying for) an annual week. The broker is out of business (Holiday) and I wouldn't spend any monies on correcting it anyway since I'm getting the full week, plus the current Ebay value on it isn't much greater than $1

Anyone think this means I only have an EOY week? Can anyone else confirm that their results are different using this search?

thanks,
don


----------



## ouaifer (Mar 6, 2011)

DonM said:


> .....
> Anyone think this means I only have an EOY week? Can anyone else confirm that their results are different using this search?
> 
> thanks,
> don



_Yes, Don, that's an EOY.  Check further, because it might be split and there might be another listing for a 2nd EOY.  Also, check your original deed that was recorded and see if it is 1/102 or 2/102 or 1/51.  If your original deed indicates 1/51 or 2/102, it was listed/recorded incorrectly at the County recordings....and is easy to correct.  The important information is what is listed on your original recorded deed._


----------



## DonM (Mar 6, 2011)

ouaifer said:


> _Yes, Don, that's an EOY.  Check further, because it might be split and there might be another listing for a 2nd EOY.  Also, check your original deed that was recorded and see if it is 1/102 or 2/102 or 1/51.  If your original deed indicates 1/51 or 2/102, it was listed/recorded incorrectly at the County recordings....and is easy to correct.  The important information is what is listed on your original recorded deed._



I think you're right- and it's not split into two separate listings!!! This is very interesting- sort of like detective work. I have the deed in the safe deposit box, so I'll have to go to the bank, but I would be shocked if I missed that error when I got the deed! - but I guess it's possible.

The web site allowed me to track the ownership history. The day I bought this week  (Oct 7, 1998) from the previous owner, another buyer bought the same interest (1/102) from the same seller. (This would lend further proof that it was recorded as an EOY) 

Then in 2004 the other buyer amended the deed (The web site gives no details what the amendment was)

This leads me to several issues:



How is it possible that I'm using the entire week? Is this other buyer also being charged and using the same week? sounds like "The Producers"!!!


If my deed indicates full ownership- my inclination would be to do nothing since I'm getting what I paid for, it's just not recorded properly.

I also presume that the resort has it right- again since I'm paying and getting a full week

Should I pursue this because I would have an issue eventually selling it?

What would you do?

thanks,
don


----------



## ouaifer (Mar 6, 2011)

DonM said:


> I think you're right- and it's not split into two separate listings!!! This is very interesting- sort of like detective work. I have the deed in the safe deposit box, so I'll have to go to the bank, but I would be shocked if I missed that error when I got the deed! - but I guess it's possible.
> 
> [*]
> If my deed indicates full ownership- my inclination would be to do nothing since I'm getting what I paid for, it's just not recorded properly.
> ...



_If your deed indicates a 2/102 (which is probably the case) or 1/51...then all is ok.  Just take the original deed with you the next time you go on island, and go to the county records, and have it changed.  First thing is to check the deed.

Haven't tried your Vet down on Mill Plain as yet...every year I keep thinking about it, but haven't made the change.

Take care; stay dry._


----------



## DonM (Mar 7, 2011)

ouaifer said:


> _If your deed indicates a 2/102 (which is probably the case) or 1/51...then all is ok.  Just take the original deed with you the next time you go on island, and go to the county records, and have it changed.  First thing is to check the deed.
> 
> Haven't tried your Vet down on Mill Plain as yet...every year I keep thinking about it, but haven't made the change.
> 
> Take care; stay dry._



Well I'm still not sure where I stand. I dug out the deed from the bottom of the safe deoposit box.

It states, " An Interval ownership shown as an undivided 1/102 interest during Every Year floating use period in apartment... together with an undivided 0.4703% common interest appurtenant to said apartment."

It sounds contradictory to me.

Any thoughts? 

don


----------



## ouaifer (Mar 7, 2011)

DonM said:


> Well I'm still not sure where I stand. I dug out the deed from the bottom of the safe deoposit box.
> 
> It states, " An Interval ownership shown as an undivided 1/102 interest during Every Year floating use period in apartment... together with an undivided 0.4703% common interest appurtenant to said apartment."
> 
> ...



_Oh...oh!
You don't by any chance have the marked up copy of the deed that the closing company sends out for your review, do you???  Unless the units are 3 1/2 days for an interval...something has gone awry!  Can't have 1/102 interest *and* every year.

Do you have the information of the previous owners...it should be on your deed...as "grantors"...and the notarized information...you should be able to track down their address.  You can contact them to see if they have their original (or a copy) where the current information was taken from.  You can also get previous copies of the "original recorded deeds" from the county records' office.  Next time you are on island, check with the county records, and see if the previous recorded deed has 1/102 or 2/102 or 1/51.

If it is still recorded incorrectly, and you bought the Title Insurance (?), you can get it changed.  But, the first thing is to see if the previous recorded county records of this interval is the same as you now have._


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 7, 2011)

Is it possible that it's the "1/102" that is in error, and the deed transfer just went with what was wrong in the first place?  If the resort just transferred Mr. Jones' week to Mr. Smith, they might not have paid attention either.  This could go back several owners.  And who knows who reads what on t/s deeds, if anything more than the name.   Toss a PCC into the mix, and it could get all sorts of screwed up.   

Good luck, Don!

Dave


----------



## DonM (Mar 7, 2011)

I wish I had never seen this post!!! I will say again this is very interesting- if not slightly unsettling.

I called the original owner- she seems elderly, and she couldn't recall the details of the transaction- so I just said I was sorry to have bothered her.

So... I guess the original owner could have sold two different weeks- but the other buyer has the same unit number as mine!! Again, it looks like a EOY.

I don't really want to call the resort and bring this to anyones attention for fear of losing a week EOY.

Are there any PG owners out there who would go on the link and see if their units are listed differently.

I'll start another thread highlighting PG owners.

Anyone have any other thoughts?

thanks

don


----------



## DonM (Mar 7, 2011)

ouaifer said:


> _If it is still recorded incorrectly, and you bought the Title Insurance (?), you can get it changed.  But, the first thing is to see if the previous recorded county records of this interval is the same as you now have._



I no longer have the paperwork from Holiday- its from 1998!!

I don't think I have to go to the BI- I can order the deed from the website- but what if the grantor deed is the same?? Their's could be wrong as well.


----------



## ouaifer (Mar 7, 2011)

DonM said:


> I no longer have the paperwork from Holiday- its from 1998!!
> 
> I don't think I have to go to the BI- I can order the deed from the website- but what if the grantor deed is the same?? Their's could be wrong as well.



_No, that's not what I meant.  The county records will have *all* of the previous transfers on record..so if a previous recorded deed has it as 2/102 or EY, then you have cause to challenge what you now have in your deed.  The grantor's deed is what you have recorded.

If you ever unload it, how would you list it if you don't know or get it corrected?

Someone definitely made a boo boo somewhere along the way.

You know I live right down the street from you in Danbury...right on the NF border?  You can call or e-mail/PM me your phone number._


----------



## Kona Lovers (Mar 8, 2011)

This is so cool!  I found all of our Hawaii deeds through the date they carry them.  Just waiting for the last one I bought to appear, which should be when they update the system.  Thanks!


----------

